# Knight Unit sizes



## Da Once & Future Git

Hi guys,
Just curious as to what size you all run your knights at.
I play vampires and high elves running black knights and dragon princes, both at 6 knights strong with full commands. 

My reasoning is:
Maximise attacks on your standard 5x4 20mm infantry block.
Knights are too expensive to worry about ranks.
Can lose 1-2 and still have some impact.
My general tactics for knights are flanking units that try to avoid missile fire.

Anyways, your thoughts?


----------



## loser for sale

With Tomb Kings, I'm aiming for a unit of 15! However, this is because when you look at the profile (WS2, S3, 4+ armour save) they really need ranks and numbers to win combats. Admittedly, at 245pts including a command group, it's a bit pricey, but it's not much more than a good-sized infantry unit, and when you hit, the enemy runs.
Of course, TK Heavy Cavalry aren't really knights, but it's the closest we have.

My friend who plays High Elves generally takes a unit of 8 Silver Helms. That does admittedly have something to do with that being all he has, but it's generally enough.

My personal opinion is that it depends upon the requirement. To break ranked up units with a frontal charge, I think you generally need either 2-4 ranks or 2+ attacks per rider. For throwaway, expendable units, as few models as possible. For a general unit 5-6 seems sensible - perhaps 5 and a character to help out?

Then there's Bretonians. I don't play them myself, but the lance formation adds a new dimension to this discussion.


----------



## Gen. Confusion

I play empire and I usually have my knights in groups of 5 with full command. Occasonially I will make a big unit of 10. Five wide with one extra rank. Although I do like the idea of using units of 6. I may try it out and see how it works. :victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

I use 10 black knights for my vampires, true they are pricey but they last longer without focussing magic on ressurecting them as it is a difficult affair with cavalry.


----------



## Green Knight

With bretonnians I have 9 or 8 if there is a character in the unit, for your black knights I would have 5 or 10


----------



## mgtymouze

With Chaos, I run 9 if I upgrade to chosen and throw in a character. Other knight units I will run in groups of 5, but then again choas knights cost alot.

For my empire Army, I tend to keep it with 5 to 8 knights depending on if I want to have some thrown in to soak up bullets or bolts. Unfortunately my dwarfs have nothing (except a lonely gyrocopter) that can move with anything resembling speed.


----------

